# Day at the Beach



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I was very bummed that I couldn't go to Atlanta, but today my
DH and I went to the beach to take a walk. It was very windy 
and sort of cold. The water was whipping against the rocks. 
I took some pretty pictures, so I thought I'd post them.

We were at Sandy Hook, which is also called Gateway
National Recreation Area. Sandy Hook is a very interesting
place. There is a great lighthouse, there are historic 
ammunition proving grounds, and the only nude beach 
in the area...lol. In 4th grade, my daughter's Catholic 
school class was going to the beach for a picnic....
and the bus accidentally dropped them off at the nude 
beach. Needless to say, they were hurried off before
they knew what was happening... but it was pretty funny.

So here are the pictures:









In these, you can see a Navy ship in the
background. A naval weapons station is 
nearby and so is a Coast Guard station.


































Hope you enjoyed looking! Happy Mother's Day everyone!

I hope everyone in Atlanta is having a great time!!!

Debbie


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

*sigh* I love the beach. Looks like a great way to spend the day. The pics are beautiful.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

The pictures are great, love the beach. I am in Pennsylvania at Penn State checking out apartments with my daughter. I flew out from California yesterday going home tomorrow. Beautiful country over here in the east. If I was staying longer I would have seen if anyone lives around here. I couldn't bring Lilly, Dave said he would watch her for the money it would cost to bring her. Hopefully she won't have a flat top by the time I get back


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Looks like you made the most of the day, great photos!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

What serenity...thank you for sharing!!! Although I laughed at the thought of the nude beach shuffle :blink::innocent:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

What beautiful pictures!! :wub:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

cyndrae said:


> The pictures are great, love the beach. I am in Pennsylvania at Penn State checking out apartments with my daughter. I flew out from California yesterday going home tomorrow. Beautiful country over here in the east. If I was staying longer I would have seen if anyone lives around here. I couldn't bring Lilly, Dave said he would watch her for the money it would cost to bring her. Hopefully she won't have a flat top by the time I get back


My son went to Penn State.... he loved Happy Valley. 
The campus really is beautiful.
He lived in an apartment right on College Avenue.
We live 4 hours from the main campus.

I hope that you had good luck finding an apartment.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

love the pictures ^_^ thanks for sharing.

the malts and I also spent yesterda (Satuarday) at the beach. I took some pictures as well that I will share in another day.

Kat


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Beautiful pics...thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

What a pretty beach. Thank You for sharing that with us.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I love US beaches and looking at your beautiful photos reminded me of that! Thank you!


----------

